# International Driving License



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Can any one please assist these questions may have been asked before

A Is an international Driving License valid in Portugal ?

B If YES how long is it valid for ?

C If YES are there any other conditions imposed ?

D Can an International Driving License be exchanged for a full Portuguese one ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Most so-called "international driving licenses" are actually standardized translations of your national driving license and in fact are not valid unless carried with your home country driving license. Normally the international licenses run for one year (the same time you are allowed to drive on a foreign license when "temporarily" living in a country), but it's your home state license that you would exchange for a Portuguese (or other local) license, not the international one.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

